# écran noir iBook G3



## mimosa1309 (12 Août 2007)

Mon iBook était fermé en veille.
Lorsque je l'ai ouvert le bureau est monté et des lignes de couleur horizntales sont apparues (lignes en mouvement) puis l'écran c'est fortement contrasté j'usqu'à devenir en partie blanc.
En suite je l'ai éteind et rallumé dans la foulée et là écran noir (le disque monte correctement avec son)
Je l'ai rallumé 2 heures plustard et il s'est remis à fonctionner normalement après lui avoir infligé 2 coups de poing... 
Moniteur? carte mère? carte vidéo?
Ya t-il un moyen de contrôler c'est trois éléments?
Cordialement
  mimosa



iBook G3 900 Mhz
384 Mo Ram


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2007)

Le CD de Hardware Test ( fourni avec l'ordi ) te permettra de contr&#244;ler la Carte m&#232;re et la carte graphique, en revanche, pour savoir si le souci vient de ton moniteur, je te conseille de brancher le boubouque sur un &#233;cran externe, et tu verras 


PS: des coups de poings ?  T'es un tendre, toi


----------



## mimosa1309 (12 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Le CD de Hardware Test ( fourni avec l'ordi ) te permettra de contrôler la Carte mère et la carte graphique, en revanche, pour savoir si le souci vient de ton moniteur, je te conseille de brancher le boubouque sur un écran externe, et tu verras
> 
> 
> PS: des coups de poings ?  T'es un tendre, toi



merci
cordialement 

mimosa


----------



## pacis (13 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Le CD de Hardware Test ( fourni avec l'ordi ) te permettra de contrôler la Carte mère et la carte graphique, ...



Ce CD ne te dira pas si tu as des problèmes de soudures sur ta CM ( carte mère )  ou CV ( carte vidéo ). A la rigueur sur des problèmes de barettes mémoires seulement.


----------

